# Acid Burn



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

this is my first attempt at using latex on my face i was trying to get it to look like acid had been spilled on my face and burned it. i think the make up needs more work. and does anyone know how i can remove this and keep it so it can be used again (its starting to peel already)?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job with that Grim. The mottling on the latex looks very good and the blood looks great! Nice job having the gore factor and not going overboard on it!

Unfortunately, the latex will have to be reapplied new each time you do this effect. I'm guessing you stippled it on? Makes for a nice visual. In general, unless you have a mold and/or thicker appliance (which costs more) you'll have to stipple it on each time.

BTW What did you use for blood?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

i have some fake blood that my uncle gave me. its by leichner stage make-up. its a casulty simulation blood. also the make up i use is leichner grease sticks ( http://www.backstageshop.co.uk/acatalog/Leichner.html )
i have tried other brands of Blood that they sell in the shops on halloween but i find its either too light or it dries then peels of leaving a red stain thats a bugger to remove.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

oh and sickie i was wondering how do you put latex over your eye like how you have because i was going to carry it on over my eye but wasnt sure how to so i stopped there. and when i put the latex on once it dries it starts to peel of after about half an hour to an hour how can i get it to stay on for a longer period of time ? 
thanks in advance


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think you did an awesome job. I don't think it will get you any dates, but I don't think that was the whole point to this..LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Grim, consider it sort of like an eyepatch. Easiest mathod is to roughly make an estimation of how big your eye socket is. Make a small puddle on a plate, feather out the edges so it is thin and dry it with a hairdryer. Dust it with talc (blush brush) as it is peeled up so it won't stick to itself.

If you estimated well, it will fit fine over your eye, (down to your "eyesack," up to your eyebrow, into the side of your nose, and just past the outside corner of your eye.) If it doesn't fit yet, trim it down with scissors. The thinner your latex edges, the better it will blend with your skin.

You can then CAREFULLY outline  where the edges will be with adhesive. PLEASE Be careful not to let any adhesive drip in your eye. _Notice I didn't need to put adhesive on my eyelid._ Press the eyepatch into the edges and press inward so it cups in. let dry, then add whatever gore you like.

tips: stipple with more latex and make-up to give "pores." Blood can hide flaws if needed.

As for latex not coming off so fast, there's lots of different answers to that, but a simple one is try washing and drying your face first so oils are "stripped" from the skin. Then stipple on the latex as opposed to smearing it on. It tends to grab more that way and gives nice pores and divits.


----------

